# Rain!



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

That last thunder clap knocked out the cable!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

It's still raining!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

THIS DOES NOT BODE WELL FOR THE CHICKEN IN THE SMOKER!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Well, all is OK. That was just a short downpour. If you can follow your nose, come on over for some excellent smoked chicken!
Jim


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

mmmnnnn.... That chicken was good!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Send all that rain to me in California!!! I miss it, and we could use it more!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:drunk: :drunk:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Classified TOP SECRET!


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Was it a free range chicken?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If you can follow your nose, come on over for some excellent smoked chicken!


Dang Jim, I wish it would have been an east wind. Oh, well, I took care of two grandkids and three dogs this past week. Along with the kids my son and daughter-in-law dropped off a big pork loin, apple wood smoked, and covered in bacon. MMMMM. I'll be waiting for their next vacation.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jhegg said:


> It's still raining!


What rain???

It has been so dry here there are cracks in my lawn.Everything seems to go around us here.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: This thread is a month old.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> :lol: This thread is a month old.


    Does that mean the chicken is gone?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Good, now everybody is thoroughly confused!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Does that mean the chicken is gone?


Chicken is gone but I would really suspect the :drunk: :drunk: can be had.

Eh Jim?? :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

In addition to :beer: , there can always be more chicken. Although lately I have been working more on pork buts and loins and also brisket.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been working more on pork buts and loins.......  

I couldn't resist.... :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Go for it!


----------

